# Favorite Bourbon?



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was inspire by the Favorite Stotch Thread. So why not Bourbon:

So share away: What's you favorite bourbon. 

Feel free to elborate why?

I'm a fan of Knob Creek, cut with a little ice, lets some great vanilla flavors sneak through and cuts the 100 proof bite.

And to stop any arguement before it happens, We'll allow Bourbon's cousin: Tennessee Whiskies.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

If I could afford to drink it everyday, hands down, it would be George T. Stagg. For an everyday bourbon, i'll take Buffalo Trace or Van Winkle 12 year.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Enjoy Knob Creek myself. Great flavors and nuiances to pick out.

I recently started drinking Booker's which also very nice and pairs extremely well with a Tat Havana VI.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Knob Creek
1792
Eagle Rare
Booker
etc
etc

I like Bourbon what can I say,


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've had many, MANY bourbons in my life, with some good, some very good, and some not so good. I thinks that, like cigars and many other aspects of life, bourbon is subjective to individual tastes, therefore what I like you may not, and visa-versa. My current personal favs are Maker's Mark, Ancient Age 10 Star, Evan Williams 10 Year, and Woodford Reserve. Wild Turkey 101 was on the list at one time, but an episode in the past involving it now makes me cringe at the smell of it.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nismo#12 said:


> I was inspire by the Favorite Stotch Thread. So why not Bourbon:
> 
> So share away: What's you favorite bourbon.
> 
> ...


Eagle Rares my favorite right now. I prefer it over knob, makers, or woodford


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

My favorites would have to be;
Four Roses – Small Batch, the taste is almost sweet very vanilla and woody. 
I only drink this occasionally as I can’t get it in my state, however, we just got back from Vacation and on the way we stopped by the distillery for another bottle, I would buy more, but it sort of makes it special, and gives me an excuse to drive to Kentucky every once in a wile. 
That would be followed up by;
Elijah Craig – 18year old, this is more woody than the Four Roses, but still has some of the sweetness and vanilla.
This I drink more often as it is more readily available than the Four Roses, however, I did just buy the Four Roses for about $18 less pre bottle, at the distillery than I can get the Elijah Craig off the shelf, but both are worth it. 
Then there is my go to, more every day, drink it straight, or mix with Bourbon;
Maker’s Mark, smooth and very tasty, straight, on the rocks, and even with cola, or spite. It’s inexpensive, and can be had almost everywhere. 

This is my top three, but I like most all of them for some reason or another. And for those who can, I highly recommend taking a trip on the Bourbon Trail, you get to taste some great bourbon and see some beautiful country. And I recommend if you’re in Bardstown Ky. Eat at the Talbot Tavern, and try the Hot Browns; the name is odd but the food I good. My two favorite distilleries to get to were Maker’s Mark, and Woodford Reserve, it shows the broad range of wealth or lack there of. And the neatest looking distillery would have to be Four Roses; it looks like a Spanish Mission.

Happy drinking to all.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Eagle Rare 10 yr


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a great thread as I've not had any experience with Bourbons and was curious about them. Thanks


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> This is a great thread as I've not had any experience with Bourbons and was curious about them. Thanks


There are alot of great Bourbons to try. As in everything else, tastebuds will differ.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Jefferson's Reserve hands down, if I could afford it all the time. Really Beam is great, Maker's, Knob, Woodford for a nice thick honey type flavor and something different. Basil Hayden is also good for a change it is lighter and a little spicy.


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

I typically drink Makers. A friend brought a bottle of Knob Hill this weekend and a blind test ensued. I was surprised with the result. We both picked Makers as our favorite, but did not find a noticeable difference between the two.

Are we taste dead? Do you guys experience a big difference between these two?


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

makers
wild turkey


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

pedweld said:


> I typically drink Makers. A friend brought a bottle of Knob Hill this weekend and a blind test ensued. I was surprised with the result. We both picked Makers as our favorite, but did not find a noticeable difference between the two.
> 
> Are we taste dead? Do you guys experience a big difference between these two?


To me Knob is a much bigger, richer drink that is strong but also very sweet with a little more carmel flavor, Makers is smoother (they use winter wheat instead of rye) and well balanced. Both are great and I drink depending on what I'm in the mood for, and of course what kind of cigar I'm smoking. This is just imo, I know how everyone's tastes run their own way.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Old Grand Dad 86 proof. Inexpensive and tastes delicious to me. Can't really describe the flavors, but it's a mainstay for me and has been for _many_ years...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Bulleit Bourbon. A nice smooth whiskey with hints of vanilla. In the $20 range.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Beam is my staple, also like Elijah Craig, Woodford Reserve, pretty much anything I can get my hands on. For the good stuff I cut with a little cool water.

I tried this stuff over the weekend called baker's, it was damn good and I expect to buy some soon.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Knob Creek and Woodford Reserve


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Hemingway in Havana said:


> Old Grand Dad 86 proof. Inexpensive and tastes delicious to me. Can't really describe the flavors, but it's a mainstay for me and has been for _many_ years...


Agreed..the grandpa is a nice sipping boubon for me.


----------



## grawk (Jul 12, 2009)

Old Foresters is my go to budget bourbon

Woodford, Van Winkle lot B, Pappy Van Winkle 15 when moving up the scale a bit

Sazerac Rye, Pappy Van Winkle 23, Willett "Iron Fist", Black Maple Hill 23 when a friend is buying


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Criminal said:


> Knob Creek and Woodford Reserve


:tpd:



MattB;To me Knob is a much bigger said:


> agree very rich, it gets its extra sweetness supposedly because it spend more time in the oak barrels. I find Woodford reserve to be much more flavorful but knob creek was my first and therefor will always have a place in my liquor cabinet.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Woodford Reserve!


----------



## TheGentleman (Jun 19, 2009)

Pappy 20 year. I've had the 23 year and it's fantastic, but there's nothing that can justify the extra $120 bucks for 3 more years of aging. I recently picked up a bottle of the Jefferson 17 yr Presiden's Selection and am looking forward to trying it with a nice stooooge.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

eagle rare 17
Evans Williams Single Barrel
Buffalo Trace


Oh and Woodford 4 grain but the stopped making it.


----------



## Walking Stick (Sep 1, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Bulleit Bourbon. A nice smooth whiskey with hints of vanilla. In the $20 range.


+1

Can't beat Bulleit in the quality/price ratio.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

For everyday sipping I like Markers Mark


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Basil & Haydens. Doesn't get much smother in my opinion. Not strong at all 80 Proof but you'd never notice it. A++


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Elijah Craig is pretty much my go to bourbon, but I did pick up a bottle of Four Roses small batch recently and that is some smooth stuff.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Wild turkey, Mr.Beam


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

My favorite is probably Knob Creek, but Basil Hayden is good as well.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

calhounhusker said:


> My favorite is probably Knob Creek, but Basil Hayden is good as well.


Nice call, Knob creek I think is from the same Micro Distillery

I was very impressed with a friend at a poker game on this note.

I passed the flask around, announcing that it was Bourbon. A few people took a snort & it was passed to my friend (who is a Doctor & rarely drinks). His wife scowled at him as he started to take a swig..........he stopped, looked at her and said "Baby. I have to.........I went to University of Kentucky for my first 4 years". He took a snort.....looked at me & said "It's like Knob Creek but a bit milder". Needless to say, to those that have tried both, I was very impressed.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Favourite Bourbon for me was Blanton's, but there is alot out there I haven't tried yet...

Honorable mention to Elijah Craig 18yr. A little oaky but I like them that way.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

In order of my preference:

1. Buffalo Trace - extremely smooth, but heavy in flavor
2. Knob Creek
3. Makers Mark - a bit more leathery than Knob


4. Woodford Reserve - overrated IMHO
5. Wild Turkey (man this stuff is strong)!


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Nice call, Knob creek I think is from the same Micro Distillery
> 
> I was very impressed with a friend at a poker game on this note.
> 
> I passed the flask around, announcing that it was Bourbon. A few people took a snort & it was passed to my friend (who is a Doctor & rarely drinks). His wife scowled at him as he started to take a swig..........he stopped, looked at her and said "Baby. I have to.........I went to University of Kentucky for my first 4 years". He took a snort.....looked at me & said "It's like Knob Creek but a bit milder". Needless to say, to those that have tried both, I was very impressed.


Yeah, Jim Bean makes those 2 along with Bakers and Bookers I mean. They are their small batch bourbons I believe.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I do like Maker's Mark although I never tried it with a stick. Not the biggest fan of Knob Creek although I think it would pair well with a stogie. Prefer Baker's from the Beam stable myself...


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

High End: George T. Stagg
Medium: Buffalo Trace
Cheap: Wild Turkey

On a somewhat related note, Jim Murray rates George T Stagg as his #1 whisky (including scotch, rye, bourbon, and more), meaning it's gotta be good! Good luck finding it though.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

calhounhusker said:


> Yeah, Jim Bean makes those 2 along with Bakers and Bookers I mean. They are their small batch bourbons I believe.


Yep. Checked at the liquor store today. Jim Beam label. The have a little 4 pack sampler set.


----------



## J.W. (Jan 28, 2009)

It changes from season to season but if I can only pick one it would be WILD TURKEY. I think it exibits what a true American Icon Bourbon is.
JM2c.
J.W.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Always drank Scotch but sampled some Buffalo Trace when visiting friends last year and had to bring a bottle home. Love it and plan on trying Knob Creek soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jameson yet, love that stuff. Also Wild Turkey 101 is one of my favorites.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Buffalo Trace is my current routine favorite. My local store has "single barrel" bottles...I've had a bottle from barrell #80, 81, 82, 83......81 was my favorite...a little more peppery!


----------



## silentBob (Jul 13, 2014)

My favorite is hands down elijah craig 12 years aged. Cant beat a 12 year aged whiskey for 25 bucks a bottle. Me and my friends blind taste test it against many other more expensive bottles and it wins every time. Iv heard that bookers is also very good for a higher end bottle. And they have a limited time release this summer called bookers 25th anniversary bottle that got very high ratings..trying to get my hands on a bottle at the moment haha its difficult. 

Apologies for reopening an old thread lol. Came across it and since bourbon is my go to drink, my hand was forced haha.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

silentBob said:


> My favorite is hands down elijah craig 12 years aged. Cant beat a 12 year aged whiskey for 25 bucks a bottle. Me and my friends blind taste test it against many other more expensive bottles and it wins every time. Iv heard that bookers is also very good for a higher end bottle. And they have a limited time release this summer called bookers 25th anniversary bottle that got very high ratings..trying to get my hands on a bottle at the moment haha its difficult.
> 
> Apologies for reopening an old thread lol. Came across it and since bourbon is my go to drink, my hand was forced haha.


Just got a bottle of this and am not sure I taste all the amazement I've read about it. Then again I'm mostly a single malt scotch drinker, so I guess my bourbon palette is still developing. Not quite sure what I'm looking for in the flavors. Maybe paired with a Legado de Pepin.... hey now I have my weekend planned!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Just got a bottle of this and am not sure I taste all the amazement I've read about it. Then again I'm mostly a single malt scotch drinker, so I guess my bourbon palette is still developing. Not quite sure what I'm looking for in the flavors. Maybe paired with a Legado de Pepin.... hey now I have my weekend planned!


This may be a sin among some but I am firm believer that some bourbons should be opened up with a splash of filtered watered. The 12 year is definitely a bottle I think needs it. The 18 year however is great straight out of the bottle.

That being said my favorite not gonna break the bank bottle is Four roses single Barrel. Followed closely by their small batch.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

irie said:


> That being said my favorite not gonna break the bank bottle is Four roses single Barrel. Followed closely by their small batch.


I just got this one. It's really dang good!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

irie said:


> This may be a sin among some but I am firm believer that some bourbons should be opened up with a splash of filtered watered. The 12 year is definitely a bottle I think needs it. The 18 year however is great straight out of the bottle.
> 
> That being said my favorite not gonna break the bank bottle is Four roses single Barrel. Followed closely by their small batch.


I've been adding just a couple of drops. Might try a little more.... And none at all!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lately I have been drinking the Costco store brand Kirkland's best 7 year aged bourbon. Best I can tell is it's very close to Knob Creek, with only 7 years of age on it. It's fairly strong and a bit alcoholic up front if you drink it neat, however with a few ice cubes, it is a fantastic accompaniment to a good cigar.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

commonsenseman said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jameson yet ...


Not mentioned because it's not Bourbon.

Tough to pick a favorite, but lately I'm enjoying Elijah Craig 12, Four Roses Small Batch, Larceny and an old bottle of Pappy 20.
I also add a small touch of water to open the flavors and tone down the alcohol.


----------



## silentBob (Jul 13, 2014)

tedski said:


> Not mentioned because it's not Bourbon.
> 
> Tough to pick a favorite, but lately I'm enjoying Elijah Craig 12, Four Roses Small Batch, Larceny and an old bottle of Pappy 20.
> I also add a small touch of water to open the flavors and tone down the alcohol.


How in the world did you get your hands on a bottle of pappy lol. My uncle owns a liquor store and he hasn't even been able to hook me up. Although we aren't close...but still lol.

Is it as good as all the hype?


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

Been drinking Evan Williams 2003 Vintage. Sweet taste mixed with a very large oak flavor. 3 drops of water and it's perfect.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

silentBob said:


> How in the world did you get your hands on a bottle of pappy lol. My uncle owns a liquor store and he hasn't even been able to hook me up. Although we aren't close...but still lol.
> 
> Is it as good as all the hype?


Notice I posted "an old bottle of Pappy 20". I obtained this bottle about 12 years ago ... back when you didn't need a bank loan to purchase. A local friend was really into the whole PVW line and encouraged me to buy some. I got the 20 and a few bottles of the Lot B (as the price was more reasonable). Enjoyed the Lot B, but put the 20 away and forgot I had it until recently.

It's excellent bourbon, but not worth the prices on the secondary market IMO. Plenty of other reasonably priced / readily available selections out there.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

thechasm442 said:


> Lately I have been drinking the Costco store brand Kirkland's best 7 year aged bourbon. Best I can tell is it's very close to Knob Creek, with only 7 years of age on it. It's fairly strong and a bit alcoholic up front if you drink it neat, however with a few ice cubes, it is a fantastic accompaniment to a good cigar.


Great review of this on scotchnoob.com who also picked up the Beam family taste...


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Frodo said:


> Great review of this on scotchnoob.com who also picked up the Beam family taste...


man, it seems like everyone hates this bourbon. Maybe because I'm not a seasoned bourbon vet, but I liked it.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> *but I liked it.*


As with cigars, Kevin, what you like is what matters.



silentBob said:


> My favorite is hands down elijah craig 12 years aged. Cant beat a 12 year aged whiskey for 25 bucks a bottle.


I agree on the Elijah Craig 12 year, Dillon. Only I get mine for 23.99.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

RocknRoll said:


> As with cigars, Kevin, what you like is what matters.


+1

Beam sells alot of bourbon, so someone likes it!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not a fan of Jim Beam, mainly because I used to take giant bottles of it to my grandma in the nursing home, and one day she dropped one and it broke. From then on her room always smelled like a combination of Jim Beam, medical facility, vomit and old people. Plus she was a mean lady who smoked Swisher Sweets!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Woodford Reserve, and Eagle Rare, but I prefer whiskey (Jameson 12 yr).


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I've been adding just a couple of drops. Might try a little more.... And none at all!


I should probably mention I am not a fan of ice which is why I prefer a splash.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Evan Williams Single Barrel has outscored most of its competition. Some years high as 95/100. Don't get their regular blended stuff.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The only thing scores are good for is determining the winner in a sporting event. 

IMO, assigning a number to cigars, food, beverages, etc. is only meaningful to the person providing the score.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

When I drank it, Jack Daniels and Knob Creek


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

beercritic said:


> Evan Williams Single Barrel has outscored most of its competition. Some years high as 95/100. Don't get their regular blended stuff.


EWSB is terrific. For the price point you can't do much better.

I'm also a big Four Roses guy. Yellow label M-F, Small batch on Saturday, and Single Barrel all day Sunday.


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

3 shelves of scotch; one shelf of bourbon. But that one shelf gives priority to Four Roses and Knob Creek. And I inherited a bottle of old granddad at 100 proof that keeps me honest.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Going through price ranges, I'd still have to say that my favorite overall daily drink bourbon is Bulleit. It's so versatile - can be mixed or enjoyed alone, it's affordable, and all of the options are very tasty in my opinion. Looking a bit higher end, while I love me some Pappy, it's just not worth it to me. There are much better out there for the (aftermarket) price, and if I was to ever come across a bottle at list, I don't think I could drink it - I'd have to sell it for an insane profit.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Mokano said:


> 3 shelves of scotch; one shelf of bourbon. But that one shelf gives priority to Four Roses and Knob Creek. And I inherited a bottle of old granddad at 100 proof that keeps me honest.


A friend just recommended the Four Roses Single Barrel. He said it is one of his favorites so I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Work4Play said:


> A friend just recommended the Four Roses Single Barrel. He said it is one of his favorites so I'll have to give it a try.


You will not be disappointed, I finished my first bottle a few weeks back and it was mighty tasty. Just enough sweetness too make it unique and it went rather well with a cigar.

I like (in no particular order)
Markers Mark
4 Roses
Bulleit
Buffalo Trace


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I really like Makers Mark. I want to try 4 Roses. If I could stop my self from buying cigars, I could afford a new bottle to put in the cabinet.


----------



## shadowcam (Sep 7, 2013)

Buffalo trace for my everyday bourbon. I recently opened up my Parker's Heritage Promise of Hope and thought it was fantastic. While I don't think most LEs live up to the hype, I thought this one really shined.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a Maker's fan. My go-to bourbon is Maker's 46 (pairs great with a majority of cigars I smoke.) I love me some Maker's White but rarely ever have it on hand unless I go down to Loretto or my cousin from Louisville brings me a bottle...or three. MM just came out with their new product the "Cask Strength" bourbon (113.2 proof) and this $hit is great. Price point is in the ballpark with Four Roses ($40 for a 375 ML bottle) but IMHO, it's much better. Unfortunately it is only available at the distillery gift shop, but I was told it's hitting shelves nationwide in Spring '15.


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

Eagle Rare, Four Roses, B Trace


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Bought a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 yr the other day. Outstanding bourbon.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

I always try to keep my top 5 stocked:
- Bulleit
- Noah's Mill
- Rowan's Creek
- Booker's
- Pappy (if I can find it)


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Usually have one or more of these around for usual drinking.

Four Roses, Single Barrel
Knob Creek
Old Weller
Old Forester
Elmer T Lee


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Makers Mark!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My new fave is Four Roses 125th. Have 9 of these bottles...


----------



## rodwha (Jun 8, 2014)

Ranger Creek .44 Caliber rye. It's a bit pricey though and of the other rye's I've tried my next favorite is Wild Turkey, which is what's usually around. I like these two as they really have that nice spicy rye flavor profile. I've tried Bulleit, Knob Creek, Jefferson, and another but these just don't quite have that punch of rye I love.

I'm still looking for others...


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

My favorite was 18 year old Elijah Craig, but I understand it is no longer available. My new favorite now is Blanton's.


----------



## oleballcoachtn (Nov 20, 2013)

1. Wild Turkey Rare Breed old label at 108 proof. 
2. Four Roses single barrel - good with AF Hemingway series 
3. Wild Turkey Rare Breed new label at 112 proof.


----------



## Wook42 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bulleit is a mainstay, also always have at least one bottle each of Angels Envy, Knob Creek, and Woodford Reserve on hand as well


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I've come to really enjoy a good single malt Scotch, and have been thinking about picking up my first bottle of bourbon. I've been checking out reviews, etc. and am leaning towards Elijah Craig 12 or Buffalo Trace.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Makers Mark or Jim Beam


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

I like a lot of different bourbons. But I sometimes forget Knob Creek. The first premium/small batch bourbon I got into. Really opened up the world of small batch and single barrel bourbons for me. Sometimes doesn't get the love it should. Sometimes you gotta "dance with the one that brought you", which I am tonight. Cheers!


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

I have just started to explore the world or Wiskey, Scotch, Bourbon, etc...
The other day I was at Costco with the wife and picked up a bottle of Bourbon with the Kirkland on top and a fairly cool label that said (sorry don't have the bottle available now with the details)Small Batch, aged # years...Blah blah.

Anyone tried it yet? I think it is delicious but what do I know...hwell:

Here is a little bit of info I just found...

http://sourmashed.com/2012/07/review-kirkland-select-premium-small-batch-bourbon-from-costco/


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

upnsmoke said:


> The other day I was at Costco with the wife and picked up a bottle of Bourbon with the Kirkland on top and a fairly cool label that said (sorry don't have the bottle available now with the details)Small Batch, aged # years...Blah blah.
> 
> Anyone tried it yet? I think it is delicious but what do I know...hwell:
> 
> ...


I think scotchnoob.com reviewed it. He thought it was Beam whisky. Sounded a bit like Jim Beam Black...


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Angels Envy is my go to.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Frodo said:


> I think scotchnoob.com reviewed it. He thought it was Beam whisky. Sounded a bit like Jim Beam Black...


Cool, I stopped by a big Liquor Store near me to get a few cigars (buy 2 get 3rd free) and decided to look around, saw some of the names you guys mention here and a crap load of other stuff.

They also carry a good selection of Cachaca (last C souns like sss no K) a National drink of Brasil...some looked really good and well aged in barrels, will do some reading on them...


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Blanton's is very true......


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Blantons is pretty good... I couldn't choose between makers mark, gentleman's jack or knob creek


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Buckeye Stogie said:


> I'm a Maker's fan. My go-to bourbon is Maker's 46 (pairs great with a majority of cigars I smoke.) I love me some Maker's White but rarely ever have it on hand unless I go down to Loretto or my cousin from Louisville brings me a bottle...or three. MM just came out with their new product the "Cask Strength" bourbon (113.2 proof) and this $hit is great. Price point is in the ballpark with Four Roses ($40 for a 375 ML bottle) but IMHO, it's much better. Unfortunately it is only available at the distillery gift shop, but I was told it's hitting shelves nationwide in Spring '15.


Not cool. I'd take makers white with buffalo white dog. Any day. My current fav is Ezra as the pockets allow. Bt buffalo trace is preferred as well as woodford.


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Woodford Reserve is my favorite to date, although I usually prefer scotch.


----------



## Gypsy1986 (Jul 12, 2014)

WOODFORD RESERVE DOUBLE OAKED BOURBON.
MMmmmmm


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

My go-to is Gentleman Jack, but for a small-batch I prefer Knob Creek. My father-in-law and I always bring out a bottle of it for family gatherings.


----------



## sandt38 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love bourbon. Woodford Reserve Double Oaked (Or Double Oaked Single Barrel) is my constant. Toss it on 2 cubes and let it roll, thanks.

I managed to snag some of the Woodford Master Distiller's Sonoma Cutrer Pinot Noir Finish which was brilliant. I also love me some Pappy 20 or better, but they are hard to come by.


----------



## Capt.Toad (Jun 3, 2014)

Knob Creek is my go to. 1792 is probably my favorite bourbon though.


----------



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)

Eagle Rare
Maker's Mark
Woodford Reserve


----------



## mihc45 (May 8, 2012)

For me its hard to beat Bulleit for the price and its availibility. Also there rye is pretty good aswell


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

IKickHipsters said:


> Eagle Rare


I don't know why so many people aren't impressed with Eagle Rare, contrary to what people say about it I find it complex. I can usually get at a reasonable price to boot!



mihc45 said:


> For me its hard to beat Bulleit for the price and its availibility. Also there rye is pretty good aswell


Absolutely! It's probably one of the best values out there.

I really like 4 Roses small and singe batches; probably my favorite of commercial bourbons. Buffalo Trace I also enjoy; to me it's textbook of what to expect from a bourbon.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Buffalo trace
1792
Eagle rare
Woodford

I'm a bourbon fiend, so I also have to have lower price stuff on my shelf. My cheapos are Evan Williams green/black and early times.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Blantons hands down for me.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Currently on my shelf are:
Woodford Reserve
Basil Hayden (My go to bourbon)
Cyrus Noble
Knob Creek
Makers Mark


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have found that I really do like scotch far more than bourbon but my boss bought me a bottle of makers 46 for Christmas and it's awesome.


----------

